# would these fit????



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

would these:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=pc-almount

fit a 24" coral life fixture?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it the aqualife coralife? these are for the silver fixtures!
And thanks.. i've been looking for these!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

ok lol thxs


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

this is the light
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=802&highlight=fixture


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

NOPE! Won't fit!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

SERIOUS? lol y? will anything if I find the right thing fit it?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Most of those mounts are made for the Aqualife series! That one already has the built in adjustable stands on the side!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

It does? It doesn't show in picture?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

It does! It's hard to show you! Give me a second and let me find you a picture!

I own two 48", one single strip, one double strip! So i'm more then sure, and I also have the aqualife fixture, so that's why I'm kinda more than certain!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Look closely!!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

lol ok well I believe you and thxs now I see those legs


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Already posted! =)


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

thxs and are those lights good enough for saltwater?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) As I said.. completely inexperienced with salt water!
I find the double strip is good for freshwater plants!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

ok well I'll see because I might go to j&l tomorrow..


----------

